# Permanent Partner Visa Application subclass 100



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Everybody😀 Please, could you tell me what's all need for Permanent visa.We have applied for a visa almost well be in June two years.Now I'am waiting for letter from DIBP to next stage.Thank's 😀


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Ves said:


> Hi Everybody?de00 Please, could you tell me what's all need for Permanent visa.We have applied for a visa almost well be in June two years.Now I'am waiting for letter from DIBP to next stage.Thank's ?de00


Dear Ves,

As your eligibility date is around 1 month away now, I advise you not to wait for DIBP letter as nobody sure if they will send one or not. You are allowed to submit the information of your relationship 2 months prior to the eligilibility date.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Ves,
> 
> As your eligibility date is around 1 month away now, I advise you not to wait for DIBP letter as nobody sure if they will send one or not. You are allowed to submit the information of your relationship 2 months prior to the eligilibility date.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you Hassali.abdi &#128512; You are help me anyway I am not sure what is need to do now ?? Must I to ring immigration or to go there.?? May be I am late for that now. Do you know what will happen if I do not take action??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Check your email spam.

If not you can submit everything without them contacting you. Just search permanent partner calculator on border website and it has all the information.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Ves said:


> Thank you Hassali.abdi &#128512; You are help me anyway I am not sure what is need to do now ?? Must I to ring immigration or to go there.?? May be I am late for that now. Do you know what will happen if I do not take action??


Follow the link bellow;

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator

For you to see all the required documentations for the second stage visa, You must answer the question below as "Yes", then you will get all documents you need to complete and submit.

Do you hold a subclass 309, 310, 820 or 826 Partner visa?

Hassan


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Mish said:


> Check your email spam.
> 
> If not you can submit everything without them contacting you. Just search permanent partner calculator on border website and it has all the information.


Thank you Mish&#128512;I have checked everything and I have not found any mail from immi in my spam folder.I have checked partner visa calculator too and the response was is negative.I must to contact them.


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes Hassan I hold a subclass 309.


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Ves said:


> Yes Hassan I hold a subclass 309/100


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Ves said:


> Ves said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Hassan I hold a subclass 309/100
> ...


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Ves said:


> Ves said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Hassan I hold a subclass 309/100
> ...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ves said:


> Thank you Mish?de00I have checked everything and I have not found any mail from immi in my spam folder.I have checked partner visa calculator too and the response was is negative.I must to contact them.


Hassan mentioned in another post that you can apply online with just the information from DIBP website from the permanent partner calculator information. I can't confirm since we got an email from DIBP.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Ves said:


> Ves said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Hassan I hold a subclass 309/100
> ...


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you so mush Hassali.abdi and Mish for help&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56397;Probably I will first to ring immi and after that to starting apply with paper.This is easiest way.


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Hassali abdi Have you appled for Permanent?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Ves said:


> Hassali abdi Have you appled for Permanent?


Not yet. My eligibility date in in July. Still struggling with documents. I will submit thro post.

Have undersood the guide i give u in regards to applying online and documentations?


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

I think I understood all &#55357;&#56832;although my English is not very well..but my husband is dutch who lived 50 years in Australia and he is trying to help me.He does not like any papers and has not patiente more&#55357;&#56832;.The first We have applied for Fiance Prospective Marriage 8 June 2014and after we get married our visa was trasformed automaticly to Partner in September 2014


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Generally I dont like to apply online.I am more sure with papers.Hassali.abdi are you going well with yours things..have you any problems?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Ves said:


> Generally I dont like to apply online.I am more sure with papers.Hassali.abdi are you going well with yours things..have you any problems?


Not that much. Will submit soon.


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Not that much. Will submit soon.


Sounds good All the best Hassali.abdi


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Ves said:


> Sounds good All the best Hassali.abdi


Thanks ves,

Wish you the best in your application.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ves said:


> Generally I dont like to apply online.I am more sure with papers.Hassali.abdi are you going well with yours things..have you any problems?


I prefer online as with online you can upload more evidence after 6 months if you want. Paper you need post it in. Also post you need documents certified where online you can just colour scan the original.


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Mish said:


> I prefer online as with online you can upload more evidence after 6 months if you want. Paper you need post it in. Also post you need documents certified where online you can just colour scan the original.


Must be It's easiest way Mish..I don't have experiance with that


----------



## Ves (Apr 29, 2016)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks ves,
> 
> Wish you the best in your application.


Thank you too Hassani.abdi


----------

